# Vizio TV Bluetooth Connection



## rivlinj (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi - Not sure this is a networking issue but I don't see an obvious category. I've got a Vizio Model D50-D1 tv and wanted to add a Vizio 38"soundbar and woofer. I asked Vizio if my TV is Bluetooth compatible and got a silly answer that did not answer my question. My conclusion is that it does not have Bluetooth and so my question is whether there is an external device I can add to the TV that will allow me to pair it with the Bluetooth soundbar. I know that the small USB dongle to a computer does not work. However, are there other devices out there that might plug into the TV's USB or other port?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since I knew nothing about this I did a web search for "bluetooth adapter for tv" and found a bunch of devices; some seemed like an answer to your issue. See Bluetooth Transmitter & Receiver,Wireless Stereo Audio Adapter Car Kit for Headphones,TV,Computer,MP3/MP4,iPhone and More and then do your own search for more information and products.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

The TV and sound bar should have audio cable connections.


----------

